# What kinda basser are you?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The question is which of the 5 catagories do you fall under? I know this is kinda generalizing your fishing and we all use several techniques but which one do you use the most of these?

1. Soft plastics includes plastic worms, flukes, frogs, any creature bait, the most variations of any catagory for sure. Also the newest type of bassing of these mentioned. 

2. Spinnerbaits, IMO the most popular choice. Anything with a blade from overhead spinnerbaits,roadrunners, rooster tails to buzzbaits. 

3. Crankbaits, I think people get more and more into these as they get older because they're kinda cost exclusive at $5 and up a pop for young kids to have very many. At least that was the case with me growing up. We'll include poppers and jitterbugs and some topwater lures that kinda don't fit in any catagory. 

4. Jigs, A very widely used lure that has alot of things going for it. Low cost, several techniques can be used and can catch a bunch of different fish besides bass as a bonus. Even though the twister tail is plastic we'll include them because they have a jig head, just like gitzits or jig and pigs, any fly and all types of swimbaits since most have a jig head also even though swimbaits are soft plastic also. IMO this catagory takes the most patience and skill but once you've mastered it seems you'll rarely get skunked in any conditions. 

5. Live bait. Includes anything organic like doughballs or hot dogs whatever. 

The only baits that I can think of that're hard to peg in a catagory are vib-ees and cicadas since they're blade baits, and used like a crankbait and a jig. I don't think very many use this bait for bass much though.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

In the spring I use blade baits nearly exclusively for Bass.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I've not really done much with blade baits for bass. Do you generally have more success when you work them vertically or when you cast/retrieve? In the Spring, do you work them deep off of structure or are you looking for the tops of trees/weed beds and other cover?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

All of the above, depends on what the fish are doing.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Last season the little bit of bass fishing I did I used either a buzzbait or a spinnerbait. This season I'm hoping to add plastics into my arsenal.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I cast out over deep flats and hop back.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I can/will use everything mentioned but will throw crankbaits whenever possible. I've spent a lot of time developing confidence in the other techniques and lures but really prefer cranks over all others.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive had most success with soft plastics.

Ive never ever landed anything on a spinner bait or buzzbait. I just dont have any luck with it cuz I think I dont know how to use it.

Ive just started getting serious about fishing so I have a wide variety. I buy just about anything that people say works. I have everything in the list above. I have caught a few on crankbaits and yes they are expensive. Ive lost like $40+ in 30min using just cranks and getting snagged. 

I LOVE using the Scum frog but the hookset is worth nothing. I cant count how many I lost last year due to the hookset. I can land them on plastics but the hook on the Scum From doesnt seem to like to set when I set it. It may be in part that I get too excited when i hear the pop sound and my frog disappears. 

I still need to learn the jig and pig because its supposedly the million dollar bass lure.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I love throwing plastics. They are a confidence/numbers bait with me.
But I dont throw them exclusivley.
I love all of the above, I have at least one of each spooled on a rod already!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hey legendaryyaj! try spooling up one of your spinning reels with 14# fireline.... that is the best for fishing with those frogs! the reason is no stretch! and don't wait when you see them hit the lure set it right away!use a medium heavy rod set the hook like you are trying to jerk the thing in the boat and crank hard trying to keep the fish on the surface! you will miss fish with those lures but you will catch 90&#37; of the ones that actually take it!
My prefrence are jigs! mainly jig n pig or jig with any other trailer! very very versitale bait! all year long it will produce fish! and they say it is a big bass bait!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

1 and 2 primarily, 3 sometimes, 5 in specialized situations IE tough bite or fishing with kids. 5 almost never ive only caught two bass ever on a standar jig n trailer combo, I have much more confidence in worms, senkos and shakeys, probably because I tend to fish alot of clear water.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I agree with Marshall, but I do love those cranks!  WB


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

soft plastics are my go to bait but I love to fish topwaters and crankbaits. The bass just really hit those baits hard.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nothin like using cranks and topwaters!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

What about flies? A lot of bass are taken on a lot of flies. And why not? Some of the hardest fighting species of fish lb for lb are bass. Bringing em in on a fly you tied yourself and a rod you made yourself, that makes even bream feel huge....doesn't get much funner than that.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggin'fool said:


> hey legendaryyaj! try spooling up one of your spinning reels with 14# fireline.... that is the best for fishing with those frogs! the reason is no stretch! and don't wait when you see them hit the lure set it right away!use a medium heavy rod set the hook like you are trying to jerk the thing in the boat and crank hard trying to keep the fish on the surface! you will miss fish with those lures but you will catch 90% of the ones that actually take it!
> My prefrence are jigs! mainly jig n pig or jig with any other trailer! very very versitale bait! all year long it will produce fish! and they say it is a big bass bait!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! I must say im surprised that spinnerbaits weren't the most popular. I thought the #1 lure for bass pros was spinnerbaits but then again most bass pro's are from warmer climates and the fish chase down lures all year long unlike here. 

Hank Parker said on his show that he throws a spinnerbait 85% of the time. Not that that means anything.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm shocked that jigs didn't receive more votes...


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

no offense to hank parker he's awesome but he hasnt fished a professional tournament in nearly 2 decades. The spinnerbaits has been decreasing in popularity on the pro circuits do to the fish being some what conditioned to the bait, thats why your seeing more people throwing square-lipped crankbaits as oppose to the spinnerbait. The jig was respondsible for for more wins on the elite series than any other bait. But any more an angler needs to versitile to consistenly catch fish, thats why you see guys like KVD, Ike, and edwin evers at the top of the points at the end of the year. the specialists like brauer and fritts still qualify for the classic but arent really a threat for AOY.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I am very partial to the tube jig. I fish tubes I would guess about 80% of the time. I love to fish docks and brush and the tube has never failed me. I also fish alot of other plastics. I absolutely hate crank baits. They are just too easy to shake. My vote was for plastics overall but I assume you are considering the tube a jig.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

its kinda hard to vote only once. at time they all do me goood. but live bait does the best. nothing imitates creek chub like a creek chub


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

BassBlaster, your miss'in all the fun.........."Crank" it man!!  WB


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

count me as a soft plastics guy...i kno my name is "bigcats" but im primarily a bass fisherman. Soft plastics are my go-to bait each and everytime i bass fish. Theres nothing better than a texas rigged, 8 inch purple worm on a summers day.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm a plastics guy, but I am going to work on my crankbaits this year.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

senkos for life ... i catch more bass with a senko rigged wakky or texas then all other baits put together.


----------

